# Dark Industrial Photography



## DunKelMut (Apr 4, 2004)

I'd like to know your opinions about the site and my photos..
Tnx!!

Plz visit: www.dunkelburg.co.nr


----------



## jack (Apr 6, 2004)

Gateway Timeout
The following error occurred:

```
A DNS lookup error occurred because the request timed out during the lookup. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Please contact the administrator.
```


----------



## DunKelMut (Apr 7, 2004)

Everything was figure out!! Now the site is working very well!
>>>Added new galleries with photos
>>>Added Forum, where you can tell everything what you think about the photography
                                                                       Thanks!
www.dunkelburg.uni.cc


----------

